# Thanks to Dave ( Windwalker 40 )



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

It's Great to know there are still people out there that Love & Respect Animals, and their lives. You definitely deserve the Recognition. Peace !!


http://lovemeow.com/2015/09/man-rescues-cat-from-woods/


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

That's really cool. That's a happy kitty now.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Jack, despite what the news media would like us to believe, there are WAY more GOOD people in this world than bad. Refreshing to see!


----------

